# Throttle cable issue



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

This is driving me nuts:confused
Car is tripower. Pushing the gas pedal down from just off idle, requires much force, then almost immediately, throttle goes easy. When throttle returns to idle, seems to hang just off idle. Replaced throttle cable, greased the bejebbies out of it, added another spring, etc, etc. No fun to drive a standard with this problem! Take cable off end of carb linkage, and carb is nice and smooth, no binding, not extra force required to move. No hanging off idle. With cable off carb, cable moves nice and smooth in its' sheath. Put a spring on the end of the cable to act as a carb, and stepped on the pedal, to look for binds, and again nice and smooth. Greased the wheel on the end of the pedal linkage too!
Hook it all back up.... and you have to use excess force to get the pedal to initially move. I look like a rookie driving a stick with this problem!

Any ideas to try, short of running a string out the window and under the hood!

rich


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

cable must be straight, and level when connected to the butterfly bracket. it must freely pivot at the cable end when attached either on ball stud or pin with clip. Bracket for tripower is different from 4 bbl one for cable and cable is different length. get someone in the car while you watch underhood when the pedal is actuated.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Did all that, but going to do it again!
:agree

rich


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...sounds like the cable is mounted too "low" and the throttle lever has to "cam over" before it can pull efficently...hard to explain with out drawing a pic...you'll get it.. Eric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eric, looked at that. All is as it is supposed to be.

BUT,I did find something that I want to pass on.

I pulled out the linkage arm the pedal pushes on, to look at the wheel on the end of it.
So, 
It seemed ok, so next I yanked the pedal out, and I found a slight depression, where the wheel sat at idle. The wheel had to ride up and out of that each time. 
Looking closely at the underside of the pedal, there were four standing ribs and two of them were undercut.
SO, Got an idea, to put a piece of sheet metal in there, and I have to say that 90% of the "stick" has been eliminated.
See the pictures to explain.

So, time for a drink:cheers..... and to think of the next issue..

Hope this helps other too!

richarty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good Find!...I'll drink to that :cheers


----------

